# New Help!!



## Theend (Jan 20, 2009)

I just move to New Jersey and I would like to know the rate here. What is the rate for constraction home? What is the rate for a repaint job? Example: One room with 344 sq ft, trim, ceiling, and one window. I know the price of the paint and material and how much I would waste with paint. I would like to know by flat rate, sq ft, and hourly. Any answer is welcome. Thank you.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Please close this thread......:bangin:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Click here for the Going Rate.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

$1million


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

*$13.00 hows that*

$13.00 hows that. These threads make me think of this cash call. One gal is my wifes grandma.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sPF0AUxotI:D


----------



## Southfork (Nov 18, 2008)

A lot.


----------



## coastalpainting (Feb 15, 2009)

Its never a enough!


----------

